# Baby Manueli



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

New pick up today, 2.5" Manueli









Tank size 40" x 12" x 16"


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Holy crap that's a tiny little guy. Where did you pick him up from?


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, smallest i've seen.

From a Fish shop near London


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice pickup! Looks more like 3-4" to me.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cute lil guy. GL with him.


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, he may be pushing 3", but he's still bloody tiny


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Very nice, dont see them here....


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice manny!








How long has your tank been running? Looks like a brand new setup.


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

It is, transferred mature media into this tank, made sure temperature was up to scratch and acclimatised him.

Cheers


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing him grow out


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Your baby Manny rocks like an EXODUS concert!!!....







......







.....


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah i noticed the new tank aswell

anywho that's a nice many!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice manny!


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice fish


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheers guys.

He's eating already


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Mannys are amazing piranhas.
I think you've got the smallest one i've ever seen... Yuou'll have many many years (i hope) to see him grow !!

Great pick up !!


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Definately







I used to have a 6" one a few years back, although he died all of a sudden









Definately







I used to have a 6" one a few years back, although he died all of a sudden


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats on your new Manny!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats on the manny. hes real cute.

however my question is why is the tank all purple?? because thats trippy as hell and very cool.


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

I havent got a background yet, so just put a towel behind the tank, that might be the reason


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

oh i see its a towel. i say keep it there. gives the tank a real funky space kind of look


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Cute little guy, wish they were easier to find here


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Heres how he looks now, after 3 weeks. Definately changed a bit


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for updating, mate!...







....You can see his/her red gill plate starting to form nicely!...







....


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Just started chasing









Should grow up to be a nasty f*cker. Watch in 720P aswell


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Lovely attitude!


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Sneaky bastard.. watch all the way through


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Very curious. Great personality on that one...

next time turn your phone sideways (landscape)...


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

I did.. I had it portrait and then turned it. I tried sorting the video out in movie make but had no idead how to just rotate that bit!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Cute lil bugger!!!


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheers


----------

